# Pensieri sparsi lugliani



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2012)

Salomè sostiene che l'olio per motori, come lubrificante anal vada bene.
Io essendo eco bio credo che proverò con la maionese fatta in casa (potrei invitare a cena Maurizio e fargli l'insalata russa...

	
	
		
		
	


	




)

In ufficio stamattina sembravo la donna ombra. Camminavo rasente ai muri. Mi guardavo sospettosa a destra e sinistra. Per andare a prendere il caffè alla macchinetta ho mandato avanti Luca, che ormai da anni ha smesso di farsi domande su alcuni miei bizzarri comportamenti.

Non mi sto _trasparetizzando_  solo per Manager, soprattutto con Pupillo.
Mi sento proprio in difficoltà con lui cazzo. Io do un valore altissimo all'amicizia, dove non tradisco. E pretendo altrettanto.
Mi sono messa nei panni di Pupillo se io e Man venissimo beccati.
Sinceramente non so come potrei reagire al suo posto. Sicuramente non bene. 

Assurdo. Non mi frega una cippa di passare per troia, sfasciafamiglie, stronzona e tutto il resto. Davvero. Mi darebbe fastidio certo ma fa parte dei contro.
Il confronto con Mattia non mi spaventa, non perchè non ho "paura" di lui (passerei il vero inferno e probabilmente verrei pure lasciata. Non credo, nonostante asserisca il contrario, riuscirebbe a perdonarmi. Poi magari mi stupisce ancora una volta.) ma perchè sono perfettamente cosciente di cosa ho fatto e cosa sto facendo.

ma Pupillo...proprio non ci posso pensare. Mi viene la rogna allo stomaco. Perchè lui è il suo capo e io sono quella che se lo scopa e intanto fa quadrato con Pupi sulle nefandezze lavorative...
Spero solo che capisca che mai. Davvero mai ho violato il patto di amicizia. 

Comunque ho beccato Gelmy che mi ha informata che Manager è tornato abbronzato e rilassato dalla settimana in toscana. Che ha cavalcato (CAVALCATO??????SA ANDARE A CAVALLO?????????????), mangiato (noooooooooo speriamo non sia ingrassato...se no mi parte l'embolo super erotico...), nuotato moltissimo, e che oggi era impegnato tutto il giorno in varie riunioni, quindi l'umore rilassato del mattino non si sarebbe mantenuto anzi, si prevede il picco incazzatura intorno alla quattro e mezza.

Per ora nessuna notizia di Manager. Sono certa oggi di scamparmela.
Non la scampo per sempre ovvio.
C'è una "crisi" in atto che magari ha scatenato anche una sua crisi, tipo effetto rebound dei medicinali.
Magari anche lui nelle lunghe serate toscane avrà pensato che in fondo...sono davvero pazza e quindi...

a parte gli scherzi.
Non è andato nulla come mi ero immaginata (

	
	
		
		
	


	




)

Qualche bottarella in motel ben fatta. Quattro o cinque massimo. Tutto quel ben di Dio biondo addosso a schiacciarmi ovunque.
un bel Dom cazzuto insomma.
E si. Uguale proprio.

Non è "colpa" di manager ovviamente. E' mia.
E mi avrebbe dovuto essere chiaro già dal fatto che prima di arrivare al motel, abbiamo passato mesi a sbaciucchiarci in macchina e a fare petting, che non sarebbe stato il dom che è in ufficio. E nella vita. 
Ma non in un letto. Sostanzialmente l'unica cosa che mi interessava e che mi interessa. Perchè fuori da quella stanza con lo specchio sul soffitto, non ho il desiderio di frequentarlo. Non baratterei mai una scopata per una cena.
lui si invece. 

Questo farebbe piacere alla maggior parte delle donne probabilmente. ma a me no. Perchè io vado a cena con Mattia. Con un amico. NON con l'amante ( a meno che non si ceni in motel e allora ok)
Non rischierei MAI di farmi beccare per una cazzo di cena.
Io l'essere amante lo vivo così. 
Perchè per quanto sentimento ci possa essere al Motel, fuori per me è altro.

A questo punto uno si chiede.
E quindi?

Quindi niente.
Faccio ancora un pò la medusa in balia delle correnti.


p.s.
Mattia poi è uscito dal bagno e non me l'ha dato.
In compenso abbiamo dormito abbracciati tutta la notte.














spero per lui che gli passi se no...


----------



## lothar57 (16 Luglio 2012)

Ti onoro di un mio commento donna...raro perche'di scrivere qua'mi sn rotto..tu non centri ovvio.
Usa l'olio di vaselina..per me e'meglio di quel cazzo di gel durex...che solo a toccarlo..ammoscia...ahahahhah..
cavalca..daiiiii Tebe un'uomo in ferie cavalca la moglie almeno tutti i giorni no??sveglia...
cena...io la mia la portero'in questi giorni...ma ''dopo''..se non puo'anche stare a casa sua...poi basta andare fuori citta...poi a noi non ci scambiamo per amanti..ma padre e figlia....:mexican:


----------



## Nameless (16 Luglio 2012)

lothar57;bt4398 ha detto:
			
		

> cavalca..daiiiii Tebe un'uomo in ferie cavalca la moglie almeno tutti i giorni no??sveglia...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
mi hai fatto morire


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

Non ti facevo così drastica,Tebe


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso;bt4400 ha detto:
			
		

> Non ti facevo così drastica,Tebe


drastica su cosa?


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4401 ha detto:
			
		

> drastica su cosa?


pensavo alle faccine che hai inserito alla fine del tuo pezzo.


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso;bt4402 ha detto:
			
		

> pensavo alle faccine che hai inserito alla fine del tuo pezzo.


Non lo sai che sono...dominante?:mrgreen:

no scherzo. Non farei mai del male fisico a mattia....


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4403 ha detto:
			
		

> Non lo sai che sono...dominante?:mrgreen:
> 
> no scherzo. Non farei mai del male fisico a mattia....


che 6 dominante l'ho capito 

infatti io con te al motel so mica se ci verrei.....

sono certissimo che non faresti mai male a Mattia


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso;bt4406 ha detto:
			
		

> che 6 dominante l'ho capito
> 
> *infatti io con te al motel so mica se ci verrei...*..
> 
> sono certissimo che non faresti mai male a Mattia


ecco! ECCO! Spavento gli uomini!
Lo sapevo io! Sarà per quello che in mp mi scrivono solo donne?

Basta. Ho deciso.
Mi devo rifare l'immagine.


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2012)

lothar57;bt4398 ha detto:
			
		

> Ti onoro di un mio commento donna...raro perche'di scrivere qua'mi sn rotto..tu non centri ovvio.
> Usa l'olio di vaselina..per me e'meglio di quel cazzo di gel durex...che solo a toccarlo..ammoscia...ahahahhah..
> cavalca..daiiiii Tebe un'uomo in ferie cavalca la moglie almeno tutti i giorni no??sveglia...
> cena...io la mia la portero'in questi giorni...ma ''dopo''..se non puo'anche stare a casa sua...poi basta andare fuori citta...poi a noi non ci scambiamo per amanti..ma padre e figlia....:mexican:


Lothar l'olio di vaselina "scioglie" il lattice dei preservativi da non usare quindi con l'amante.

e poi...flap flap...io ho le mie procedure e le mie preferenze...flap flap...


tu sei un genio del male....


----------



## lothar57 (17 Luglio 2012)

questa mi giunge nuova,comunque gia'e'difficile..se ci aggiungi il ''goldoni''come qua'viene chiamato...giusto hatu'e'nato da noi..chissa'perche'


----------

